# Buying a new monitor, advice needed :D



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 24, 2012)

im planning to buy a monitor next Friday and would like some advice on what to choose.

Im buying from my local store so here are my options.  Price range is no more than $160 before taxes.

22" LED: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=22_700_704&sort=0&brand=0&price=1&location=KING

23" LCD: http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=22_699_292&sort=0&brand=0&price=1&location=KING

also this Asus 21.5" LED which is in the wrong section: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_699_291&item_id=036231

I dont know very much about monitors, which is why this thread was made.  I don't want to buy a crappy monitor and be lamenting my decision afterwards, I want a screen that is good and will last.  

Lastly. i'd prefer to stay away from ordering online.  I've seen horror stories about delivery of LCDs >_<


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 24, 2012)

flip a coin lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 24, 2012)

the problem is all the monitors within your budget have not been reviewed so you can't make any comparisons. if the store has them on display it still won't help. you will be able to see the size and viewing angle but you won't know how accurate the color, black level or response time is until you take it home and calibrate it yourself.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2012)

Pick up a couple of used 16:10 19' monitors and a displayport adapter and volia u'll have yourself an Eyefinity (4320*900) system.....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2012)

well after a bit of copy/pasting to Google, i came up with some user revies on the Egg for some Asus monitors, and ive decided to go with http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_699_291&item_id=036231 Asus 22' LED.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Not a bad choice, with price and on paper specs in mind. You did good!


----------



## jman20nnsss (Mar 29, 2012)

get the dell 2312M


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2012)

jman20nnsss said:


> get the dell 2312M



Link at the shop he using please or an etailer in Canada.


----------



## jman20nnsss (Mar 29, 2012)

oh sry,only wanted to suggest a model and sry it 2412M btw


----------



## jman20nnsss (Mar 29, 2012)

found a link for u http://ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=dell+2412m


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2012)

the Dell is WAAAY out of my price range.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I like it. Nah if it came out harsh, didn't mean it that way.  One hella monitor, not doubting but 3x price of the Asus ... eek ....


----------



## jman20nnsss (Mar 29, 2012)

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?minorcatid=1003&subminorcatid=1075 look at the benQ monitor cause theres a 60 dollar rebate


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2012)

im going with the Asus  and Jman as said in my opening post my budget was $160 before taxes, both monitors you posted are out of my price range.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 29, 2012)

Great price,  Eh!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea I had that monitor, it's a good monitor, but don't expect any color accuracy, its def oversaturated. Lots of people prefer that to color accuracy though


----------



## mauriek (Mar 29, 2012)

buy the best you can find with the best view angle available..the first thing i regret when buying my LCD is when i realize how bad the view angle of my decision.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-IPS226V-PN-led-monitor IPS LED 22" 

This is on clearance sale and only 1 is left at my store  so ima go and be ready before the store opens.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

wow 148$ for it is a really good price! The regular price is like 200$ and on special is 180$

The 23" model is on sale for 199$ too


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2012)

n-ster said:


> wow 148$ for it is a really good price! The regular price is like 200$ and on special is 180$



$179.55 taxes in.  OMG i  this screen, i have to fiddle with the settings still but the image quality and colour is sooo much better than anything I have owned previously.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 30, 2012)

You made a pretty good deal on that.  Congrats.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow! Awesome deal, AiG!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2012)

ya im experiencing none of the issues that reviews on Newegg had for this monitor.  They were mostly positive reviews, but I always look at the 3 eggs or lower reviews first to forecast any potential problems.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ya im experiencing none of the issues that reviews on Newegg had for this monitor.  They were mostly positive reviews, but I always look at the 3 eggs or lower reviews first to forecast any potential problems.



I do the same


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2012)

what's wrong with the monitor?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2012)

some users complained about backlight bleeding or not working/DOA.

LG IPS226V-PN Black 21.5" 8ms IPS Panel Full HD LE...


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2012)

how bad is it?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

He said he didn't have any problems


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2012)

congratulations you lucked out.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

the problems isn't all that common, not that much luck involved


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2012)

backlight bleed is very common and it varies.

if we all bought the same monitor you could have no backlight bleeding, I could have some in the right corner and Alien could have it in all corners.

sounds like he lucked out to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2012)

this guy has no luck haha

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/1780#post_16836550


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2012)

the only backlight bleed i have noticed is a small area in the bottom right corner where the power LED is.  Even then its only minutely noticeable on a completely black screen like the ones in the link BB posted.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 31, 2012)

did Canada Computers have any expensive monitors like IPS or 120hz on display?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2012)

not really.... just a cpl Asus and Acer LEDs.  Im quite happy with my purchase tho, this monitor is simply the best i have ever owned.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2012)

calibrated the monitor with an ICC profile that i found using Google.  This screen is pretty amazing in color and sharpness


----------

